# People asking you personal questions



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Does it piss you off when you're in a place like work and people ask you personal questions about yourself, how many siblings you have, what do you do when you're not working, etc... A few months ago some retard asked me several times what I was eating for lunch, I'm Hispanic and before I answered she tried to guess, " Rice and beans?" then smiled, what a retard. 1. Who cares what I'm going to eat. I can just say sandwich and you don't have to ask me what kind it is, just picture a sandwich, Okay, that's what I'm eating, the stuff you imagined in the sandwich is what I'm eating, you can imagine me eat anything and I wouldn't care. So if I say rice and vegetables, don't ask me to be more specific, if I give that answer then consider yourself lucky. 

2. Then they make conclusions based on your personality, behavior, etc... One idiot commented " So you don't like to go out?"----- let's look at this question carefully. 

What is this person thinking? Does he think that during the days off from work I sit down in my bedroom, stare at the wall and wait until it's Monday again to work? 

3. Do you have a GF, married, have kids? ---- this one is also a very annoying question. Does it matter? Who cares? Actually since you asked I'm going to tell you, "No, I don't, don't want to." The reaction of this one? " Make sure you get married when you're older, it's not good to be alone?"---- I smiled. How the hell am I going to be alone? I'm not even in a relationship or don't want to be, 7 billion people, how am I going to be alone? I can hide and still won't be alone. I have you and other retards whispering into my ears, asking me annoying questions, it's bad enough.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

you should be glad you're getting questions. I can go days without having people talk to me.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I get annoyed they're a) not working and b) wasting my time.

1. re: work and personal question: 
I wouldn't be too offended by those questions. It's just a way for them to talk to you and get to know you better. 

2. re: conclusions based on personality/behaviour: 
I hate it when people make comments about my personality and behaviour too. SO has a friend who constantly comment in one way or another about how quiet I am. He even compares his very outgoing 3 year old to how I must've been when I was a child (seriously WTF??). I hate him so much. 

3. re: relationshiop questions: 
It annoys me when people talk about my relationship. How is it any of their business when/if SO and I get marry?? They think they're doing me a favour by "pressuring" SO into popping the big question...I mean, they think they're standing up for me when they're really not!

Anyway, I agree with point #2 and #3, but #1 is only trying to make conversations wth you.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

No, I can't really say I get pissed when people put forth the effort to acknowledge me and try to have a conversation with me. However, knowing that there are people out there that would get upset and consider me a "retard" or "idiot" for trying to talk to them sure makes me want to hide under my bed and not try.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I never answer to personal questions. It's no one's business. Or I ask them in return the same question and see if they enjoy answering it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I hate those questions too.
It's work.. let's keep it vague as possible plz and thx


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

In general yes it bothers me, but if they seem to have a genuine interest in me and they aren't going to share what I tell them to others, then I guess I don't mind so much. But if they are just a nosey person and are going to spread what I tell them, then it very much bothers me and I would feel no guilt in being rude to them.

Also it depends on what they ask you.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

They're just trying to be friendly/build some rapport with you. I don't mind innocent convo like that. If they're clearly trying to take the piss out of me, or get information to be malicious behind my back, then I hate it.


----------



## josetrucco (Apr 6, 2012)

*Personal Questions lack intelligence*

Im constantly feeling arroused by personal questions, and concluded that they lack intelligence. What people don't realize is how useless this information may be towards any friendly engagement. Its much better to talk about yourself if you want to make new acquaintances or simply speak a subject of interest, which is also easy to learn if one listens carefully.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I wish people asked more about me :?
I can totally see where you are comeing from though.


----------

